#  >   >    - >     ...    - 2

## alba

!
        "  "  :050: 

 :

"      ,  ,  ,      ,       (, ,  -   )... 
    .

:

 -   ...

     ...."

     : 

  ,     , 
    , 
 ,  , - ,
   . 
,    
  , 
  ,   , 
  . 
  ,   , 
  .


?

----------


## ima-iva

,   ,     ,
,    :    ,
 ,      ,
**  ,     .


   !!! :6:

----------


## rougin

:6: 
**,   , 
   ,
   , 
  .

----------


## alba

-  -  



-     

**

----------


## monisto

*-*   ,
   ,
   -  ,
  p    .

----------


## ima-iva

,  ** ,
   ,

 ,  !

----------


## rougin

**, 

,     
, 
Ѩ    
      .

----------


## alba

** , ,
  ,
 ,
 .
  ,
     ,

 .

----------


## ima-iva

**  ,
  ,

   .

   ,
     .

----------


## rougin

**

----------

